# Up bear check stations



## Ron Evilsizer (Feb 8, 2014)

Where is the station near baraga unit


----------



## Ron Evilsizer (Feb 8, 2014)

Been looking the dnr web sight can't find where the stations are for this year. Thanks for any help


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I believe Indian Country sports ( in L`anse )did checks. I know Luckys in Iron River does.


----------



## rickwalley (Jan 22, 2010)

hasn't traditionally the Co-Op at the main intersection in Bruce Crossing been a choice?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Ron Evilsizer said:


> Where is the station near baraga unit


https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Bear_Hunting_Digest_454168_7.pdf


----------



## Ron Evilsizer (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks guys for the info , L'anse looks the best for my son and I that's about 30 miles from us.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Baraga DNR field office and the Finns


----------



## frogman43 (Nov 10, 2006)

Will the check stations be open on Sunday??? The digest says to call and arrange an appointment first, is this correct? Thanks


----------



## Ron Evilsizer (Feb 8, 2014)

Well now a days who knows , like it says all first and save your self a trip . Like I just found out that twin lakes station will not check this year even tho it was on the list. Good luck on your hunt and hope you need to find a check station .


----------

